# Dicke Barsche im Herbst



## MeRiDiAn (22. Oktober 2005)

Morgen Gemeinde 

Ein kleiner kurzer Bericht 

Am vergangenen Wochenende sollte eigentlich alles passen .. der Wetterbericht revidierte seine Meinung über den aprupten Wetterwechsel & kündete doch einen schönen Sonntag an .. kurzentschlossen dank dieser Nachricht planten wir für diesen Tag einen Angeltrip.
Früh morgens 5.30 Uhr trafen wir uns im dicksten Nebel .. kaum die Hand konnte man vor seinen Augen sehen .. was für dicke Schwaden.

Dank der Gerüchteküche, dass Fische im Nebel nur schlecht beissen würden, gab es bei den Kollegen Anfälle von Pessimismus, natürlich bestärkt & bekräftigt durch den kalten nassen Morgen.

Jedoch gings es dann entspannt los & schon bald standen wir am Gewässer .. wie immer in Windeseile das Boot & Gerödel verstaut & schon surrte der Motor durch die dicken Nebelwolken auf dem spiegelglatten See.







Schon nach kurzer Fahrt hing der 1te gute Barsch am Neongelben Halco Sorcerer .. jedoch nur bis knapp vor dem Boot  .. egal, weiter gehts ..

Natürliche Farben brachten kaum Bisse, wobei die Schockfarben wie Neongrün oder -gelb eindeutig mehr Bisse brachten.






Sowohl im flachen Wasser der Ufer konnten Barsche gefangen werden, wie auch in den tieferen Zonen. GottSeiDank lichtete sich irgendwann der Nebel & die Sonne wärmte die feuchten kalten Glieder rasch auf 






.. was für ein Anblick an diesem Tag .. ein spiegelglatter See, die Sonne & Reste des Nebels --> wirklich bildschön...





















Gegen Mittag ließ die Beißfreudigkeit der Barsche, unserem eigentlich Zielfisch für diesen Tag, aber arg nach, sodass wir in die tieferen Bereiche des Sees wechselten ... & über 9m wurden wir dann auch fündig .. 






Der 1te Biss folgte sogleich beim Ablassen des Jigs ... ein strammer 45er kam zur Oberfläche ...











weitere Bisse auf Jigs & Gummis konnten wir verzeichnen & auch umsetzen .. allerdings maßen die nachfolgenden Barsche alle deutlich weniger als der 45er  .. auch das eine oder andere Schnabeltier konnte den Happen nicht widerstehen.






Euch ebenso viel Petri & dicke Barsche .. basti

p.s.: Da unten gehts weiter


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Klasse Basti #6 #6 #6 

Da sind wiedermal Katalogreife Bilder dabei.

Der Nebel war am Sonntag echt heftig aber wunderschön


----------



## DanyS73 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Sehr schöne Bilder und ein Super bericht! Da kann ich einfach nur sagen ...

Petri zu solchen Fischen!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

supi Bilders !!!!! #6 und nen erstklassiger Barsch !!!!  #6
da wünscht man sich selber mit im Boot gesessen zu haben ....  |bla:


----------



## eöbzander (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

dickes petri! geile bilder! traum see!


----------



## basswalt (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

petri zu dem schönen fang. stimmt halt schon dass jedes wetter seinen reiz hat.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Traumhaft! Jetzt will ich ans Wasser - aber wir gehn saufen - vielleicht kann ich mich ja wenn ichs nicht übertreib morgen in holland ausgleichen, bildbericht kommt in jedem fall montag morgen (von der arbeit *gg)

Gruß´Andy


----------



## Hummer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Tolle Bilder, schöne Schreibe und zwei sehr gut gefüllte Köderkisten!!! :m 
Die Echos sind ja vom Feinsten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

DANKE für die netten Worte ... hier noch einige Aufnahmen von diesem Tag ..

der Nebel verkriecht sich ganz langsam ...





noch einer aus den dicken Schwaden ...





& jetzt wirds endlich warm .. die Sonne holt nach, was sie früh nicht bringen konnte ..





dafür kommt aber auch der Wind auf ... & ab & an immer wieder kleine Hechte





& am Abend versinkt die Sonne & vollendet so diesen wunderbaren Tag


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Traumhafte Bilder, feine Fische. #6 Petri!


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Einfach nur wunderbare Bilder #6 #6 #6 
Ich komme richtig in's Träumen !

Nikmark


----------



## MetalMen (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

TRAUMHAFT!!! Will auch wieder dort hoch!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

was meinst Du mit HOCH MetalMen ??? 

basti


----------



## Murphy88 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Hallo Basti - sagenhafte Bilder #6 

Schade, dass du nicht mit an den Bodden konntest, war ein geiles Wochenende !


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

DANKE für das Lob Murphy 

Über Euer Wochenende an der Nordfront habe ich bereits im entsprechenden Thread gelesen  ... warte nun auf die Bilder ... basti


----------



## Kurzer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Hallo Basti,

wie Murphy schon schrieb, tolle Bilder! Hätte mich auch gefreut wenn Du mit uns an den Bodden gekommen wärst! Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

_Tolle Bilder,_
_kannst Du mir veraten, auf welchem Gewässer ihr gewesen seid?_


----------



## nixfang (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

BOAH - eine hammerharte Gegend.
Und spitzenmäßig fotografiert. Supi

Ich tippe auf TS Srem. oder Sentenberg ?

Werd da mal am kommenden WE schauen wie da der Wasserstand ist.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Hallo Dieter, hallo nixfang !

Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis, dass ich den Namen des Gewässers hier nicht direkt preisgeben möchte 

Es handelt sich jedoch weder um die TSP SPREMBERG, noch um den Senftenberger, welchen man zudem ja auch nicht vom Boot aus befischen darf.

Und, es handelt sich nicht um ein Gewässer in Schweden oder sonst wo, wie jemand per PN erkannt haben wollte , sondern um einen See in Brandenburg 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Das hoffe ich auch Daniel .. dass das beim nächsten Mal dann klappt.


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbt*

Wirklich atemberaubende Bilder!!!#6
Der Barsch ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Hab ne Frage: Hast du den dicken Barsch auf gummifisch gefangen?


Schö Schö


----------



## HEWAZA (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Wie immer SUPER Bilder!!!#6 #6 #6 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hy Speci !

THX für das Lob  ... der Barsch wurde auf einen Vertikal- oder BalanceJig gefangen.
Dekor war ebenfalls Barsch 

Hier ein Bild des Typs, falls es Dich interessieren sollte 






mfg
basti


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Mit diesen Jigs kannst du aber nur vom Boot aus angeln, oder?
Deswegen auch der Name Vertikalangeln?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Guten MOrgen !

Jap, da hast Du Recht Speci  Mit diesen Ködern angelt man vorrangig vom Boot & das vertikal 

Basti


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo

@MeRiDiAn Schöner Barsch...... BalanceJig, oha. Sinkend die Dinger denn schnell genug, das man auch vom treibenden Boot damit angeln kann? Das gehört zu den Dingen, die ich noch nicht versucht habe.
Dabei habe ich doch in der Gummiköderbox ein paar gute Freunde wieder erkannt.....

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hey Gunni !

Also exakt den BalanceJig von Rapala, gibt es in folgenden Gewichts/Größenklassen:
W2 - 3,5 gr / Länge: 2 cm
W3 - 5,3 gr / Länge: 3 cm
W5 - 8,8 gr / Länge: 5 cm
W7 - 14 gr / Länge: 7 cm
W9 - 21 gr / Länge: 9 cm
W11 - 32 gr / Länge: 11 cm

Ich denke, dass ein BJ mit einem Gewicht von ca. 30gr für eine mittelkräftige Drift noch funktioniert. Es gibt ja jedoch auch noch unzählig andere Hersteller mit ungleich schwereren Modellen  .. also für harte Driften lässt sich sicher auch ein passendes Modell finden.

Zum Beispiel gibt es eine sehr reichhaltige Palette von NilsMaster.
Cleverer Weise haben diese das Problem des sich sooft verhakenden unteren Drillings erkannt & dafür ein langes Model angefügt.





Sehr gut für Barsch sind auch die Jiggin Shads geeignet, welche es ebenfalls
 wie die StandardJigs in Glow Colors gibt.

mfg
basti


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo

@MeRiDiAn Vielen Dank für die wie immer ausführliche Antwort! ich denke, ich werde es einfach mal versuchen. Die Frage mit der Drift ist für mich wichtig, weil ich vom Bellyboot die Barsche zocken will. Angeln mit ködern, die zu sehr verschleppt werden, gestaltet sich dann mitunter recht nervtötend |supergri . Wie führt man die Jigs denn? Einfach baumeln lassen und zupfen?

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo Gunni !

Naja die Driftfrage ist natürlich auch für "normale" Bootsangler wichtig, gerade jetzt im Herbst. Und wenn kein Driftsack zum Einsatz kommt, lässt es sich über den E-Motor auch bescheiden regulieren 
Ankern ist natürlich eine effektive, wenngleich auch unschöne Art beim Vertikalfischen .. wie ich finde.

Gefischt werden die Jigs wie Gummis üder dem Grund .. Zupfen, jiggen, alles was Du willst  .. besonders gut eignen sich VertikalJigs zum Fischen in Eislöchern, denn so ein platter Schwanz eiert schön im Loch rum ... bzw. taumelt in kreisförmigen Bewegungen zum Boden & fischt daher einen größeren Radius ab, als ein Gummi.

Schau doch mal in diversen Shops .. zum Einstieg reicht erstmal ein NoName .. allerdings sollte er wie gesagt über den platten Schwanz verfügen, wie Du auf den Abbildungen siehst, denn Modelle ohne diesen sind plumpe Akteure.

mfg
basti


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> denn so ein platter Schwanz eiert schön im Loch rum ...


 
AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Was soll ich dazu noch sagen... außer...

Tatüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! |kopfkrat :m 

Was ist dir denn draufgefallen?#c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

ups  ... reicht ein SORRY ¿?¿ 

basti


----------



## Dorschi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Also Meridian Ich würde sagen:  Ein Schelm, wer arges dabei denkt!
Aber es kann sein, daß die Fahndungssherrifs da härter zur Sache gehn.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ups  ... reicht ein SORRY ¿?¿
> 
> basti


 
Ein Sorry??? #d 

Du wirst das Boardferkel 10/05 und sagst SORRY|bla:  #t 

TsTsTs... Na warte...:m


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

@ Andy

Jau, Andy, da hilft nur die alte Methode vom Bund :


MELDEN MACHT FREI :m:m:m:m!!!!

Nikmark wartet schon drauf, kleine PN und los geht's - jedenfalls heute noch, bevor er ab morgen Freischwimmübungen im Rhein bei Duisburg macht |supergri!!!

LG von der einen Eifelkanbte zur anderen

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Oje, da habe ich wohl großen Mist gebaut 
Wie soll ich das nur meiner Freundin beibringen ?¿  

basti


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, da habe ich wohl großen Mist gebaut
> Wie soll ich das nur meiner Freundin beibringen ?¿
> 
> basti



Moin Basti,

steh' wie ein Mann zu Deinen Fehlern |supergri |supergri   !!!

Ehrlichkeit (gerade bei Ferkeleien) währt am längsten - und wer weiß, welch' verborgene heimlichen Leidenschaften Du damit wecken kannst .... Rest überlasse ich natürlich Deinem Denken und Handeln :m :m :m !!!  Aber stell doch bitte diese breite Grinsen ein ...|supergri |supergri |supergri 

LG und Petri bei Deinen nächsten "Fischzügen"

Eddy aus der Eifel |wavey:

P.S. Meine Stimme zum BFF hast Du (Dir auch bestens verdient)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Basti,
> 
> steh' wie ein Mann zu Deinen Fehlern |supergri |supergri   !!!
> 
> Ehrlichkeit (gerade bei Ferkeleien) währt am längsten



Das sagst Du so einfach  ... aber einfach wird das WeissGott nicht #d 
War mit Sicherheit meine letzte Nominierung überhaupt ! 

Es war schön mit Euch ... Worlds goneeeeee ..

basti


----------



## Gunni77 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo

Meine Güte....


> Was ist dir denn draufgefallen?#c


 
Aua:c ....das ist NICHT lustig....:m 

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Meine Güte....
> 
> ...




finde ich auch Gunni  .. man gibt hier moralische & vor allen Dingen Tips für den sicheren praktischen Umgang & wird dafür an den Pranger gestellt.
Echt respektlos 

grml
basti


----------



## alcCapone (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Verdammt alter... 

was is das für 'ne Knippse??? :k 

Bei den verkleinerten Bilderchen hier war leider keine exif zum auslesen...

Tolle Bilder!!! #6


----------



## Willhelm Klink (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

@ meridian 


Wo is denn der superschöne See??


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Wilhelm, der See liegt in Brandenburg  in der Nähe Berlins .. Du wirst verstehen, warum ich den Namen hier nicht direkt nennen möchte |wavey: 

Hier Deine Exif Capone ...







mfg
basti


----------



## alcCapone (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

hab ichs mir doch gedacht...  

hatte zwischen der 300D und der 350D geschwankt. |kopfkrat 

Also wie gesagt, ganz tolle Bilder!
Hast du keine Angst um die Kamera aufm Boot?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Nicht schlecht getippt, schau Dir diese Exif an 
Einige Bilder stammen von ihr.

Angst um die Kamera ? Nö, wieso auch ? Hab Angst um meine Wobblerkisten, denn die Kamera ist wiederbeschaffbar 






basti


----------



## alcCapone (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

btw: an alle Dicke-Barsche-im-Hebst-Angler, #6 

Es darf gerne hier abgestimmt werden; würde mich über viele Meinungen freuen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63557

Danke... der alcC.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Die Barsche werden dicker & die kleineren Spritzer des Sommers seltener 
Die Friedfischschwärme ziehen sich nach & nach in immer tiefere Bereiche zurück & in dessen
Nähe lauern die dicken Gestreiften ... 2 Bilder von gestern morgen ... heute war es leider zu winding zum fischen 











Basti​


----------



## alcCapone (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Die Friedfischschwärme ziehen sich nach & nach in immer tiefere Bereiche zurück & in dessen Nähe lauern die dicken Gestreiften


Wie tief ist denn tief?... Also wie tief läuft denn der Wobbler, den der Barsch im Maul hat?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo Capone !

Also speziell dieser Wobbler läuft um die 8-9m. Und der See wies mit ca.11m die tiefsten Bereiche auf.
Wie tief jedoch die Räuber in Deinen Gewässern stehen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen ... ein Echolot ist für diesen Fall immer hilfreich 

Gestern (30. Oktober) gab es wieder viel Fisch .. wir fingen zu dritt zwischen 8 & 14 Uhr 17 Hechte & 5 Barsche, wobei allerdings der Barsch unser eigentlicher Zielfisch war/ist.
3 der 5 Barsche brachten um die 42-45cm an das Maßband & feine Drills an den Ruten.
Die Hechte knallten mitunter sehr rabiat auf die Köder ... maßen aber höchstens 85cm & hatten noch nicht sonderlich viel Fett auf den Rippen, im Gegensatz zu den Barschen.

Alle Fische wurden releast, denn die Barsche setzen bereits Laich an.

Wieder gingen alle Fische ausnahmslos auf sehr tief geführte Wobbler. #6 
Die rabiatesten Einsteiger kamen beim "Stehenlassen" der Wobbler.
In den flachen Bereichen des Sees ging überhaupt absolut rein gar nichts !!!




































mfg basti​


----------



## ollifischer (1. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Schöne Fische, schöne Fotos! jetzt im Herbst geben die Barsche nochmal richtig Gas, sehr herrlich bei dem Wetter ;-)

Olli


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				ollifischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fische, schöne Fotos! jetzt im Herbst geben die Barsche nochmal richtig Gas, sehr herrlich bei dem Wetter ;-)
> 
> Olli



Jawoll, jetzt gehts richtig los 

Leider konnte ich an diesem Wochenende nicht auf oder ans Wasser da ich stattdessen lieber im Bett rumliege & meinen Magen beruhige ... :v 

Habe aber soeben einen Anruf von 2 Freunden bekommen .. gefangen wurden heute wieder 12 Hechte, wovon der Größte 97 cm maß. Zusätzlich noch 6 Dickbarsche, wovon der Größte 47cm ans Band brachte.

Alle Fische dürfen ihr Leben weiter im kühlen Nass verweilen. 

mfg
basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Sooooo, heute (13. November) konnte ich auch endlich mal wieder aufs Wasser 
GottSeiDank das Wetter war astrein, wenn auch manchmal schon eisig kalt.
Egal ... 7 Uhr standen wir am Ufer & ruckzuck war das Boot beladen.
Bereits nach den ersten 150m hing der 1te Fisch an der Rute ... einer der unzähligen mittelgroßen
Hechte dieses Tages. Abgehakt & weiter gings ... kaum 100m weiter, der nächste Biss & Fisch ...






 wieder einer dieser Sorte .. beide hatten pralle Bäuche, wie auch die restlichen Hechte dieses
Tages. 






Somit starten sie augenscheinlich gut genährt in den Winter, der ja nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich
warten lassen wird.

Köderwechsel & eine Nummer größer drauf .. nun dauerte es etwas länger bis es erneut Kontakt
gab, aber wir wollten eigentlich auch erst einmal schauen, wo die Schwärme der Futterfische zu
finden waren .. 
Schon bald hatten wir diese ausgemacht .. & und umzäunt wurden sie von stattlichen Sicheln ..











Immer wieder vergriffen sich Hechte an unseren Ködern, wobei unser Zielfisch eigentlich gestreift
ausschaut.
Allerdings erschien mir dann einer der Bisse so anders als die anderen .. kurzes Anstossen des
Köders ließ mich ihn kurz stoppen & schon hing ein Fisch an der anderen Seite .. ein strammer
zappeliger Drill ließ mich ahnen, dass diesmal kein Hecht den Wobbler genommen hat & schon bald
sahen wir eine stachelige Rückenflosse die Oberfläche kreuzen .. ein schöner 46er hing an dem
15er Wobbler ..ein echter Kannibale, denn das Dekor war astrein Barsch ! 











Nach kurzem Zwischenstop an der frischen Luft, durfte er wieder auf der 10m Linie seinen Posten
einnehmen






Einige Hechte ließen die Zeit bis zum Mittag schnell vergehen ...






jedoch erbarmte sich kein Barsch mehr an diesem schönen Tag.






basti

p.s.: Alle Fische schwimmen wieder !​


----------



## Seebaer (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Wunderschöner Bericht und herrliche Bilder #6 #6 #6


----------



## Regentaucher (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Kann ich nur wieder bestätigen

Klasse, Basti!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

@meridian...schönes Wetter, schöne Fische, schöne Bilder...wie immer...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

@Meridian: vom feinsten, wie immer...#6 

Fetter Barsch!!! Auf so einen warte ich noch :l


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

*DANKESCHÖN* für die netten Antworten ​


----------



## Ghanja (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

SUper Bilder vom super Angeltag (auch wenn manche doch etwas von einer Studio-Aufnahme haben *g*) - das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber (auch wenn man es evtl. schon einmal angebracht hat) - es muss doch möglich sein, die Bilder mal auf ein normales Maß zu skalieren. Qualitätsverluste wird kaum geben und die moderne Bildbearbeitung erlaubt ja auch ein Nachschärfen. Bei Leuten mit einem 30 Zoll TFT mag das ja gut kommen aber der normale User lernt hier eindeutig, was horizontales Scrollen bedeutet. Evtl. lässt sich da ja in Zukunft etwas machen ...... |wavey:


----------



## alcCapone (14. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Also ich hab sie ganz gern so detailliert!#6 

Kann aber verstehen, dass andere nicht so viel scrollen möchten...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> es muss doch möglich sein, die Bilder mal auf ein normales Maß zu skalieren. Qualitätsverluste wird kaum geben und die moderne Bildbearbeitung erlaubt ja auch ein Nachschärfen.



Eigentlich geht es mir ja nicht um die Schärfe in der Ansicht, oder der Qualität .. die behalte ich natürlich beim verkleinern bei .. ich mag es wenn ein Bild die gesamten Möglichkeiten einer Ansicht ausschöpft weshalb ich zumeist auch die 1024er Breite wähle.
Wie Capone schon sagte, mag er es detailliert .. ich eigentlich auch. 
Da sich aber viele über die Größe "beschweren", werde ich sie nun demnächst noch kleiner einstellen.
In diesem Thread habe ich sie bereits verkleinert. Ich hoffe es ist so angenehmer |wavey: 

basti


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Klasse Bilder, Meridian!

Dazu noch ein feiner Bericht...was will man mehr! 

Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen auch ein paar Barschbilder hinzufügen...
komme endlich wieder mal ans Wasser!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo Anguilla !

Lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört oder gesehen !

Immer her mit Bildern von den dicken Barschen  .. insofern sie nicht im Wohnzimmer fotografiert wurden !

mfg
basti


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thread habe ich sie bereits verkleinert. Ich hoffe es ist so angenehmer.



Ja, aber mach sie nicht noch kleiner!
#d 

Wär' schade drum! Als professioneller Photograph und Bildredakteur kann ich nur sagen, dass Deine besten Bilder das, was in den meisten Angelbüchern* gezeigt wird, deutlich schlägt! Damit meine ich weniger die üblichen "GuckstuGroßerFisch-Bilder" (obwohl wir natürlich gerne Fische sehen, und nicht nur am eigenen Haken) sondern vor allem Deine anderen Bilder.
#6#6#6

Ein erfreuter Wasserpatscher!

*Das liegt natürlich auch an den oft bescheidenen Bildern in diesen Büchern, sind halt von Angelern und nicht von Photographen gemacht! Damit möchte ich aber nicht mein Lob relativieren!


----------



## Pannenfischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo!
Kann mich den Komplimenten der Vorschreiber nur anschließen,immer
top Berichte und Fotos.
Zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag noch alles Gute.

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## DAN (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hi,

stimmt !

auch von mir alles Gute!

Denny


----------



## THD (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Auch von mir Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

Supertolle Bilder !


----------



## ollifischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Auch von mir Happy Birthday @ Meridian!

und weiterhin dicke Barsche und ne ruhige Hand zum Fotografieren!

Olli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

|birthday: 

Wasserpatscher


----------



## Gunni77 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Lass die Bilder blos so wie sie sind, ich kann mich immer wieder drüber freuen, da warte ich halt auch mal ein paar Sekunden für.

Gruß


----------



## AndreasB (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. 

Deine Berichte & Fotos sind immer ein Highlight. Einfach top.

Was für ein Vorfach benutzt Du? Hardmono??

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Maik (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hi Bilder#6 Bericht #6 und alles Gute auch von mir|birthday: 
mehr muss man(n) nicht sagen weiter so


----------



## sunny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Happy Birthday|wavey: . 

Für Foddos hast du nen ganz feines Händchen und Auge#6 . Weiter so.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Vielen vielen herzlichen Dank Junx !!!!
Man ey das rührt einen ja total 
... ich weiss Eure Wünsche zu schätzen & wünsche mir andererseits für Euch immer einen gut gelaunten Petri in Euerem Gepäck & für mich, einfach mal mehr Foddos von Euch ! 

*Bleibt wie Ihr seid, Ihr seid ne dufte Truppe !!!*

THX

basti​


----------



## Fischnix (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch MeRiDiAn! Wenn auch ein wenig zuspät. 

Ich bin nicht täglich im Anglerboard unterwegs, aber deine Berichte sind mittlerweile zur Pflichtlektüre geworden. #6


----------



## Fischnix (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Achso,
die Bilder sind wirklich Spitze. #6 

Es wird wohl Zeit, das ich von meiner Spiegelreflex auf Digi umsteige. |kopfkrat 

Danke für den Anreiz, wir Studenten wissen ja sonst nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Geld. #g


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Danke auch Dir Fischnix !!! Wirklich nette Worte !
Die Bilder entstammen allerdings einer Spiegelreflexkamera 

*Nocheinmal allen anderen ein ganz herzliches DANKE SCHOEN & viel Glueck & Freude weiterhin am Wasser !!!*

basti

p.s.: Danke auch denen die so Langeweile haben & durchs Forum flitzen & den Beitraegen 1 Stern vergeben  .. ich hoffe sie geben sich im reellen Leben auch so viel Muehe LOL​


----------



## Kurzer (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Moin Basti und auch hier noch mal ALLES ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH!!!

Hab mir mal erlaubt hier ne Bewertung abzugeben#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 , sieht doch gleich viel besser aus:m !

Sag mal was ist das für ein violetter Wobbler auf den Bildern? Der macht nen "fänigen" Eindruck. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## jigga0 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

echt geile bilder!
Ich hab diese Jahr auch gute Barsche gefangen, ich wollte Nachtangeln gehen und brauchte noch Köfis. Da hab ich mir meine senke geschnappt und bin an mein Bootssteeg gegangen. Beim Ersten Heben der Senke hatte ich sage und schreibe 8 Barsche von 1,5 bis 2,3 Pfund auf der Senke. Am nächsten morgen musste ich wieder Senken, da hatte ich weitere 4 von 1,4 Pfund auf der Senke.


----------



## **bass** (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

na fangt ihr noch was???

bei uns gehen sie im moment  sehr gut auf die ''toc'' angelei, und das erfreuliche ist dass jetzt vorallem  grössere beissen, vor allem an spundwänden und hafeneinfahrten...


----------



## Kurzer (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

@jigga0

mit ner Senke?!!!! Mit der Angel hät's mehr Spass gemacht!


----------



## jigga0 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

^^ hat aber auch so gut geschmeckt
gestern hab ich einen auf köfi gefangen der war zwar nur 30cm lang hat aber gekämpft


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Soooo ... gestern war es wiedermal so weit .. ENDLICH 
Früh um 6 Uhr sollte der Wecker klingen, aber bereits kurz nach 5 öffnete ich meine Augen & hatte partout nicht mehr den Willen weiter zu schlafen.
Also raus aus dem Bett & noch bissl die Kisten sortiert, gefrühstückt & los .. 
Kurz gemeinsam das Tackle im Auto vertaut & ab gings. Nach etwas glatter Fahrt kamen wir dann endlich am Gewässer an ... Kurzer Blick aufs Termometer .. -5 °C Aussentemperatur .. das Wasser hatte noch gute 3,4 °C im Schnitt. Zeugs ins Boot & los gings ... das Randeis "wuchs" zwar schon bis 30m in den See, war jedoch nach den Mittagsstunden verschwunden.






Schon nach wenigen Minuten Fahrt, hing der erste Fisch am Drilling & wollte sich einfach nicht geschlagen geben .. musste dann aber doch kurz am Boot pausieren .






Nach einer heftigen Fehlattacke, wollte ich einen meiner Wobbler abchecken & sah erstaunt, dass es zum wiederholten Male passierte, dass bei diesem Typ der Lack explosionsartig aufgeplatzt ist 
Es lag mit Sicherheit nicht an dem Biss, denn leichte Haarrisse hatte er bereits zuvor.






Egal .. weiter gings .. & schon hatten wir einen der riesigen Weissfischschwärme gefunden ... & konnten am Rande dieser große Fische ausmachen ... noch beim Anschauen des Echolotes gas es den nächsten Biss.






Wieder hatte ein Hecht den Köder genommen.






So, da wir nun einen der Futterfischstandorte gefunden hatten, nahmen wir unsere vormotieren Vertikalruten zur Hand & befischten gerade die Randbereiche des Schwarmes, bzw. unter dem Schwarm intensiver ... auch hier dauerte es wieder nicht allzu lange, bis die ersten Fische hingen.
Langsam holten wir diese aus 9m in die Höhe, um ihnen einen Druckausgleich zu gewähren, denn mitnehmen wollen wir keine.







Auch hier gab es Hechte & diese verschmähten unsere Vertiaklköder, sowohl Gummis, wie auch Jigs .. hier im Bilder ein Lunker City Salt Shaker Farbe: "Ungewollte Eigenkreation" nicht.






& die Barsch .. waren allgegenwärtig & wirklich für den Winter gerüstet. Fett & rund & die Damen sicher schon mit ordentlich Portionen Laich in ihren prallen Bäuchen.






So verging der Tag & nach ettlichen Fischen an Board, aber mindestens genauso vielen Fehlbissen beschlossen wir aufzuhören. Übrigens hatte ich auch 2 Fehlbisse bei denen mir wie aus heiterem Himmel fast die Rute aus der Hand geknüppelt hätte. Unglaublich harte Bisse .. & das Herz pochte noch 10 Minuten später wie wild.

Auf der Rückfahrt konnten wir noch einen wirklich guten Hecht landen, der diesen Tag wundervoll ausklingen liess.











mfg
basti


----------



## Murphy88 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo Basti,

wie immer: kurzweiliger Bericht und tolle Bilder - super #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Ich sag's ja VOM FEINSTEN!!!

Wenn ich immer die möglichkeit hätte mit Boot und Echolot zu angeln würde ich bestimmt garnicht mehr wegkommen vom Wasser. Ich find's geil wie immer...

P.S. Du fischst doch nicht die Rute, die ich vergöttere??? Aspire AX SPINNING 270 H


----------



## Dorschi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Schöner Bericht! Besten Danmk , aber wo ist der Hecht?
Kein Bild? Scccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Pete (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

hi, basti...geile attacken und tolle fische...mann ich bin bloß zu bequem, jetzt noch mal den kahn zu nehmen und irgendwo zu wasser zu lassen...es gibt bestimmt zur zeit jede menge solcher gewässer, wo sich der kleinfisch sammelt und horden von raubfisch nach sich zieht...
geile weitwinkelaufnahme vom kahn...womit gemacht???


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

ASTREIN !!!!   #6#6#6
ein feines Gewässer hast du da aber auch an der Hand !!! :m


----------



## uer (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

#h

hier ist auch einer #6


----------



## Pete (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

uer-jan...sach an, wenn du meinst, dass die barsche noch da sind...


----------



## anguilla (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Wieder mal geniale Aufnahmen und tolle Fänge noch dazu! 

#r und :m

Sag mal, angelst du im Schlaraffenland...?


----------



## Timmy (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Respekt @Basti#6 

Klasse Fotos, tolle Fänge. Was will das Anglerherz mehr...........


----------



## Mepps (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Toller Bericht und traumhafte Bilder!!!
Ach ja und die Rute auf den bildern ist meiner Meinung nach die Shimano Lesath! Bei Länge und Wg muss ich leider passen.
Lg
Jonas


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Also zuerst einmal wieder *VIELEN DANK* für die freundlichen Antworten !!!
Darüber freue ich mich ja fast immer mehr, als über die Fische selbst auf den Bildern !!! Also many THX Junx !!!



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Du fischst doch nicht die Rute, die ich vergöttere??? Aspire AX SPINNING 270 H



Also auf dem Bild siehst Du eine Aspire 210 in M.



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wo ist der Hecht?
> Kein Bild? Scccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd ddeeeeeeeeeeee!



Sorry Dorschi, aber den hab ich gleich im Wasser abgehakt. 



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> geile weitwinkelaufnahme vom kahn...womit gemacht??



Die Weitwinkelaufnahmen wurden mit dem Canon EF-S 10-22 mm / 3,5-4,5 USM gemacht.
Die normalen Aufnahmen mit dem Canon EF 22-55 mm / 4,0-5,6 USM.



			
				anguilla schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, angelst du im Schlaraffenland...?



Absolut nicht !  Geht halt im Spätherbst & Winter immer besonders gut, weil man die riesigen zusammengezogenen Futterfischschwärme besonders leicht findet. Ohne diese Hilfe wärs bedeutend schwerer! Aber genau in deren Nähe polterts fast immer.




			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> ist meiner Meinung nach die Shimano Lesath



Leider nicht  die Lesath ist leider zumindest bis heute noch nicht in allen brauchbaren Größen erhältlich. Länge beginnt z.B. erst ab 270.

basti


----------



## Mepps (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Naja hätt ja sein können...|rolleyes 
Aber du hast recht vom boot wären 2,40 schon praktisch!
also hoffen wir mal,dass die jungs aus japan nen schlag rein hauen und die rute bald in einem größeren sortiment angeboten wird!|supergri


----------



## Regentaucher (30. November 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Basti: die Lesath ab 2,10/ 2,40 (event. auch 1,80m) gibt ab sofort bei uns. Nur sollte man vorbestellen, da nicht viele Ruten lieferbar sind - wie die Nachfrage ist.

Die Ruten sind ziemlich gefragt seid Illex nicht mehr liefern kann...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo Roman !

Danke für diese Info ... wusste ich gar nicht, bzw. hatte noch keine Info über kürzere Ausführungen !
Ich denke wir werden dann mal die Woche telefonieren 

mfg
basti


----------



## DAN (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hi MeRiDiAn,

wie immer super Bericht und die Fotos naja - nicht von dieser Welt -
Geile Motive habt ihr ja (See und die Fische) und die Bilder gestochen scharf und Farbecht einfach nur Super. Die könnte man glatt ausstellen.

Denny


----------



## Fisch1000 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Das nenne ich doch mal einen gelungenden Angeltag!
Da wird man richtig neidisch. Tolle Fotos!

Fisch1000


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Kleiner Rapport vom Nikolausangeln 

Kurz nach dem Slippen gehts los .. alle Ruten fertig montieren, Kisten verstauen, Echolot anschmeissen & ab gehts ..






Irgendwann erreichten wir dann doch noch unseren Spot & begannen vom Ufer zu fischen ..
leider gabs nicht mal Anfasser auf Gummi oder Wobbler. Vermutlich auch an meinen
Gesichtszügen erkennbar 











Also wieder rein ins Boot & erstmal was gefrühstückt ...






Den ganzen Tag über gab es keine nennenswerten Fänge & am Abend auch nur Begegnungen mit extremen Scheinweifern.











Trotz widriger Bedingungen mal wieder ein lustiger Tag an der frischen Luft verbracht. Das ist
es was meine Begeisterung für das Fischen auslöst & nicht abreissen lässt .. das Miteinander
mit Freunden, das Schauspiel der Natur ... & ab & an "garniert" mit einem feinen Fisch .. was
kann es Schöneres geben ?!

basti

Am Abend wieder daheim, konnten wir noch 2 abstrakte Aufnahmen machen ... die Aufnahmeuhrzeit beträgt 00:07 & 00:09 Uhr !


----------



## Todd (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Moin,moin,
also ich habe ja schon einiger Deiner Berichte mit Interesse gelesen,aber was mich wirklich immer am meisten beeindruckt,sind die tollen Fotos. Auch diesmal wieder einfach nur genial. Freue mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Ausflug. Und dann klappt's auch wieder mit den Fischen.

Schöne Weihnachten,Thorsten


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Danke Thorsten !  Dir auch noch ein GESUNDES NEUES JAHR !!!

Momentan ist alles relativ ruhig, aber was will man auch machen, wenn das Eis nicht dick genug ist zum betreten, aber zu dick fürs Boot ???
->WARTEN, BIS DIE BEDINGUNGEN BESSER WERDEN 

mfg
basti


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

man - sind ja wieder geile Bilder von deinem letzten Trip ! #6 :m
auch wenn er doch tatsächlich - im Gegensatz zu deinen sonstigen Berichten - nicht von den gewohnt guten Fängen berichtet - wirklich klasse !!!


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Die Bilder sind echt klasse...bin mal gespannt wann wir Deine ersten dicken "Winterbarsche" bestaunen dürfen ;->

Schöne Grüße

Daniel


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Soooo, heut wars mal wieder soweit  .. endlich wieder angeln ... jedoch mit dem Unterschied, dass man sich zuvor Löcher durchs Eis bohren muss & am besten ein Paar Socken mehr anzieht 

Leider war der Frost noch nicht derb genug um die tieferen Seen mit einer genügend dicken Eisschicht zu überziehen, so dass wir uns auf einem flacheren See einfanden. Die durchschnittliche Tiefe beträgt um die 3m.
Der Grund ist durchgehend hindernissfrei & sandig .. 
Im letzten Jahr konnten wir dort sehr gut Barsche fangen ... um es vorweg zu nehmen, dieses Jahr bisher leider gar nicht ^^, ebenso auch heute.

Es war dennoch ein schöner Tag bei strahlender Sonne .. also gibt es im Grunde genommen, nichts auszusetzen.

Nun zu den Bildern:

*Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen .. BOHREN, BOHREN, BOHREN






& dann der Blick unter die Eisdecke ...





das Lager ward aufgeschlagen & viele gehässige Stimmen erschalten vom Ufer, an welchem sich Schlittschuhfahrer über "Die Bekloppten" da draussen unterhielten .. denn das Eis sei ja da draussen viel, viel dünner als am Ufer ... was wir ja aufgrund von Testbohrungen auch absolut nicht hätten widerlegen können 





Die Stellen sahen soweit ganz gut aus & kleine Echos waren sichtbar ..
jedoch gezuppelt wie ein Weltmeister & nix gefangen 





daher schlussfolgerten sich Köderwahl mit anschliessendem Köderwechsel wie von selbst ... jedoch ohne merkbaren Erfolg ^^ ..





es kam wie es kommen musste ... Die Konversation ... mit endgültigem Resumee -> Abbruch & Feierabend





dann blieb noch kurz Zeit für ein Kleines Ambiente ! ..





& wunderschöne Impressionen einer zünftigen Schlittschuhpartie nachdem beim Fischen ja nix ging konnten wir auch noch festhalten .. 













*
mfg
basti

p.s.: *Bzgl. Betreten von Eisflächen .. Jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich ! Ich will durch solche Berichte niemanden animieren !!!
Wir gehen NIEMALS alleine aufs Eis, sondern nur mind. zu zweit !
Ein langes Seil sollte IMMER dabei sein, ebenso ein funktionierendes Handy !*​


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

wie immer !!!!  #6#6#6#6


----------



## Birger (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hi Basti,
ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet, es soll auch reichen, wenn man ein kleines Loch bohrt (muss nicht ganz durch die Eisdecke sein) und dann mit Wasser auffüllt. Das Echo geht dann durch die Eisschicht. Wenns klappt, muss man nicht immer gleich ganz durchbohren. Wäre ne Idee, oder?
Und noch eine Frage zu dem Balancejig: warum ist da so ein langer Drilling dran? Ich hab so einen auch, allerdings noch nichts mit gefangen.
P.S.: ich hab noch nie etwas beim Eisangeln gefangen, werd aber wieder angreifen wenn es genug friert.


----------



## tetti (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

ich hab mein echolot an der diemel (wenn mal eis drauf ist) einfacn an einem schlitten montiert...
nix vorbohren und wasser,sondern einfach den geber druff auf' eis,und fertig...
klappt auch...und da ich von natur aus faul bin,mache ich nur da löcher,wo es sich auch lohnen könnte...#6
warte schon sehnsüchtig auf ne eisschicht von 10cm plus x ...
traue mich nicht eher drauf...

stephan


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hey Basti,

schöne Pics! Aber die Sache mit dem verlängerten Drilling am Balancejig musst Du uns mal genau erklären ;->


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Basti,
> ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet, es soll auch reichen, wenn man ein kleines Loch bohrt (muss nicht ganz durch die Eisdecke sein) und dann mit Wasser auffüllt. Das Echo geht dann durch die Eisschicht. Wenns klappt, muss man nicht immer gleich ganz durchbohren. Wäre ne Idee, oder?
> Und noch eine Frage zu dem Balancejig: warum ist da so ein langer Drilling dran?



Morgen 

Jop, es funktioniert in Bezug auf die Tiefenmessung natürlich auch durchs Eis 
Ist ja ebenfalls in jeder Bedienungsanleitung eine Festeinbaumöglichkeit auf dem Boden des Bootes mit angegeben ... wir haben den Geber zuvor auf "Eis gelegt" & dann entschieden wo wir bohren ... allerdings hab ich mich dann noch mal ohne "störende" Eisschicht in den Löchern vergewissert & mal die Temperatur abgecheckt.
Wie Tetti schon sagte, es reicht den Geber waagerecht & still aufs Eis zu drücken, braucht man net extra anbohren Birger.



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eine Frage zu dem Balancejig: warum ist da so ein langer Drilling dran?





			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Sache mit dem verlängerten Drilling am Balancejig musst Du uns mal genau erklären ;->



Der Drilling verhindert durch seine Länge ein allzuoftes verwickeln/verhaken mit dem restlichen Jig. Der Winkel reicht nicht aus, ums an den restl. Jig zu gelangen. Jeder kennt das beim Jigfischen mit Vertikaljigs .. mehr als oft verheddert sich der untere Drilling am restlichen Köder oder der Schnur, sowas kann nerven .. ausserdem steht er durch den "schwereren Drilling" bedeutend ruhiger im Wasser & taumelt nicht so unkontrolliert von Flanke zu Flanke, wodurch ein Großteil der Verhakungen geschieht.
Habs mir zuvor selbst nicht vorstellen können, aber hatte mit langschenkligen Jigs noch nie Verwicklungen.
Ausserdem siehts schöner aus 



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> ...werd aber wieder angreifen wenn es genug friert.



Also da stehen doch die Chancen net schlecht, oder ?
Hier sind gerade -13°C & in einem Ort nebenan -17°C. 

mfg
basti


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo

@MeRiDiAn Geniele Bilder! Ich freue mich jedes Mal wieder darüber.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Danke Gunni !


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Noch einige Bilder vom vorletzten Ausflug aufs Eis 































basti

p.s.: Heute Abend folgen noch mehr, inklusice kleiner Story ​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

So, hier nun der versprochene kleine Bericht vom Wochenende.

Mit allergrößter Freude habe ich die letzten Tage der vergangenen Woche beobachtet .. speziell das Thermometer ! 
Entgegen vieler Meinungen, kann es mir nicht kalt genug sein ... denn dann wächst dem See eine anständige Eisschicht & lässt uns diese sicher betreten.
Anscheinend bin ich jedoch nicht der einzigste, der mit Vorfreude auf das Wochenende wartete, denn als ich am relativ zeitigen Morgen an diesem ankam, erblickte meine Auge bereits ca. 20-30 andere Angler, welche dem See von einem hohen Aussichtspunkt den Anschein eines Schweizer Käses verliehen.
Auch ich wollte mich schnellstmöglich dieser sportlichen Betätigung hingeben .. nur, fiel mir beim Blick in den Kofferraum auf, dass ich ein wichtiges Utensil vergessen hatte ... *HMMMPF*
Egal, dachte ich & zog mich ordentlich warm an & packte meine 7 Sachen ... stapfend erreichte ich das Ufer & steuerte zielstrebig "meine" mir altbekannte Stelle an.
Gerödel abgelegt & zu den Kollegen geschliddert: "Tach & Petri Männers, SORRY, aber könnt ich mir eventuell mal Euren Bohrer leihen?" .. Kurz & freundlich kam die Antwort: "KLARO & PETRI" 

Zurückgeschliddert & erstmal 6 Löcher gebohrt .. was ein Kraftakt ! Puuuuh, kalt war mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr !
Schnell den Bohrer zurückgebracht & losgelegt ... 

Nebenan, bzw. über den See schallten ausser dem Gerede der anderen Angler unfassbare Geräusche. Das Eis hatte durch die krass kalten Nächte arg an Spannung zugelegt, was man auch eindrucksvoll an den "gestapelten" Eisschollen am Ufer bewundern konnte.
Oftmals riss das Eis beim laufen & man konnte zusehen, wie der Riss sich weit durchs Eis "pflügte".
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass das Eis ca. 15-20cm dick war.
Auf jeden Fall war die Soundkulisse an diesem Tag ein absolutes Highlight, das ich so noch nicht erlebt habe !!!

Die anderen Kollegen fingen in der Zwischenzeit die ein oder andere Plötze .. allerdings keine großen Exemplare. Auch ein 30er Hecht wurde nebenan aus dem Eisloch gehoben.

Im Großen & Ganzen tat sich auch bei mir nicht viel .. der ein oder andere kleine Barsch kam zum Vorschein, aber wirklich gute Fische habe ich an diesem Tag vermisst.

Auch nach Gesprächen mit den anderen Anglern, erging es diesen ebenso.
Dennoch, wie immer ein wundervoller Tag mit strahlendem Sonnenschein ..
doch nun laut Wetterbericht eventuell erstmal Schluss mit Eisfischen, denn die Temperaturen sollen merklich steigen & selbst in den Nächten kaum noch die 0°C Grenze kratzen ... zumindest diese Woche .. eventuell sieht es in der kommenden schon wieder ganz anders aus  ... ich hoffe es zumindest ! #6 

Nun noch ein paar Aufnahmen ...

mfg
basti

*...tja, der Einzigste war ich nicht .. 





... nicht nur ich habe mich wohlgefühlt ...





... kurze Pause ..





.. The Jumpin Jig ..





... bizarre Spiele der Natur .. 










... viel kam an diesem Tag da aber nicht raus 





.. langsam Zeit zum Einpacken ..



*​
p.s.: *Das mit dem Eis sagte ich ja schonmal ... aber kann man wohl nicht oft genug sagen: Seid vorsichtig !!!*


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Oh man, wiedermal saugut geschrieben Basti! Super Pics ... klasse "WIE IMMER" ;->


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

wo genau ist das und wie dick war das eis denn? wär mir zu riskant....waren das 15 cm oder weniger?

mfg steffen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

erst lesen, dann schreiben


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau ist das und wie dick war das eis denn? wär mir zu riskant....waren das 15 cm oder weniger?



Sorry Steffen, aber ich hoffe Du hast Verständniss dafür, dass ich nicht unbedingt ne genaue Anfahrtsskizze für dieses Gewässer ins AB poste 

Ab 10cm kannst Du eigentlich halbwegs beruhigt aufs Eis steigen .. 
Allerdings wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, wird sich das bald erstmal erledigt haben *HmmmPf*

basti


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

nein, is klar, ich will wissen welche gegend, landkreis etc weil bei uns noch nichts zu gefroren ist. bei dir steht spreewald, ich komm ursprünglich aus berlin. also ich geh meist erst ab 15 rauf. hatte einmal nen wettkampf als ich klein war, alter falter, das hat geknallt und wässrig wars


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Bubbel, zjop, ich wohne im Spreewald .. der Landkreis ist OSL.
Wenn Du erst ab 15cm drauf gehst, haste eventuell schon den einen oder anderen Tag "verschwendet" 
Jup, knallen tuts halt öfters mal .. bin auch voll am grübeln wie ich nen Video hier reinbekomme, auf welchem man den Sound so halbwegs hört .. naja das bekomme ich auch noch hin ^^

Noch einige Foddos vom WE.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

ja, kag sein  aber ich kann mich nicht konzentrieren, wenn ich schiss habe ;-) coole fotos!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo !

Dank der gleichbleibenden & ausdauernden Kälteperiode war es am Sonntag wieder soweit.
Es ging zum Eisangeln auf einige Seen.
Einige Leute sagten zwar ab, aber ein tapferer Freund hielt die Stellung & ließ mich nicht allein .. auch hätte ich ohne seinen Bohrer vermutlich eh nicht viel ausrichten können, bei einer Eisdicke von teilweise mehr als 30cm.
Früh ging es los an eine vermeintlich gute Stelle.
Hier treffen sich ein typisches Zandergewässer mit Tiefen zwischen 2-8m & sehr trübem Wasser, als auch ein Hecht/Barsch Gewässer mit Tiefen bis über 11m & ausgezeichneten Sichttiefen .. auch im Sommer.
Beide sind duch eine schmale sehr flache Furt verbunden.
Das klare Gewässer mündet in den nährstoffreicheren. Im Sommer sind rund um diese Verbindung immer viele & gute Barsche & Rapfen anzutreffen ... den ersteren wollten wir auf die Schuppen rücken.






Deutlich sichtbar ist der zuletzt gefrorene Teil des Gewässers auszumachen.





..& irgendwann war die Rute auch krumm ..





...weit & breit keine Menschenseele zu sehen ...





..immer wieder frohr die Schnur im Absenkbereich mit glasklaren Perlen zu ..





Zum Mittag entschlossen wir uns aufgrund nicht wirklich berauschender Ausbeute zum Wechsel auf den nährstoffreicheren See.
Auf dem Weg zur angestrebten Stelle träumten wir vom Eiszander.
Unser Ziel war eine Insel inmitten des Sees, welche Kanten von 1m bis auf 7m aufweist. An jenen Stellen wurden die Löcher gebohrt & die Köder versenkt.





Leider war auch hier die Ausbeute nur sehr klein, sodass wir gegen Nachmittag nochmals auf ein anderes Gewässer wechselten.
Auch hier musste der Bohrer zeigen, was er leisten kann & sägte sich durch das verdammt dicke Eis.





... leider verloren wir nach dem ersten Loch eine Schraube einer Klinge & dachten schon daran, den Tag nun abbrechen zu müssten.
Auch der dazugestossene Freund Chris, hatte nix passendes dabei .. doch nach einiger Suche fanden wir am Stativ des Fotoapparates eine passende Schraube .. & konnten doch noch bleiben.

.. wir wechselten die Löcher ständig & versuchten ettliche verschiedene Köder ..





...mal weiter weg vom vermeintlichen Hotspot, mal näher dran ..










Es half alles nix .. es gab einfach keine Bisse & somit musste Chris, dem der Rücken vom Bohren noch nicht schmerzte, seines Amtes walten & neue Stellen für uns "erbohren" ..





.. irgendwann legte ich die Rute zur Seite & bewunderte den fantastischen Sonnenuntergang ..










.. während die anderen noch nicht aufgeben wollten ..





.. & somit ging wieder einmal ein wundervoller Tag mit echt netten Freunden auf dem Eis zu Ende ...





basti​


----------



## anguilla (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Herrliche Fotos meridian! :m

auch ich musste am Samstag eifach auf's Eis und das traumhafte Winterwetter geniessen...

...gehofft hatte ich auf den ein oder anderen dicken Barsch, nur leider blieb es bei der Hoffnung! ;+ 

Zu Dritt konnten wir den ganzen Tag nur zwei Bisse verzeichnen!
Mein Kumpel fing einen 33er Stachelritter und ich hab meinen auf halben Weg verloren! 

Wir hatten uns extra ein - zumindest ehemals gutes - Barschgewässer ausgesucht. Mehrere Gespräche mit Einheimischen ließen unseren Optimismus bereits nach kurzer Zeit schwinden...solang das Gewässer eisfrei ist, tummeln sich bis zu 300 Kormorane am Ufer den klaren Sees und plündern nach Belieben die Fischbestände! :r 

Ergebnis sind u.a. auch stark rückläufige Barschbestände, was wir zu spüren bekamen! :c 

Naja, es ist eben so. Trotzdem ein schöner Tag in der Natur! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Birger (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Wie was? Kein einziger Fisch wurde gefangen?
Meridian, kannst du mir mal sagen, wie lange es ungefähr dauert, ein Loch mit dem Eisbohrer zu bohren? Ich hatte nämlich auch mal son Ding ausgeliehen, klappte irgendwie garnicht...#c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

KEIN EINZIGER stand ja nicht im Text .. halt eben nur nichts besonderes 

Wie lange ? Mhh ... ne halbe Minute bis ne Minute ungefähr bei 30cm Eisdicke würde ich pauschal schätzen .. 
wenns nicht ging:
Wichtig ist, dass die Achse des Bohrers in einer Flucht steht, also das da nix rumeiert.
Und vor allen Dingen müssen die Klingen richtig sitzen.
Unten muss die glatte Fläche sein & die Abschürfkante der Klinge muss nach oben deuten.

mfg
basti


----------



## Birger (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> KEIN EINZIGER stand ja nicht im Text .. halt eben nur nichts besonderes
> 
> Wie lange ? Mhh ... ne halbe Minute bis ne Minute ungefähr bei 30cm Eisdicke würde ich pauschal schätzen ..
> wenns nicht ging:
> ...


 
Das dachte ich mir schon, wollte nur ein bisschen piecken, vielleicht krieg ich ja was zu sehen.
Gibt es denn Bohrer, die nicht funzen? Unserer eierte ganz schön rum, daran muss es gelegen haben. Wer baut denn Eisbohrer und testet die nicht? Wir haben bestimmt 20min rumgebohrt, tat sich nicht viel, der schürfte immer nur ein bisschen "Schneeeis" von der Oberfläche... so ein Schrott.


----------



## berko (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

#h Basti!
Komm, ich steure mal ein Zielfischfoto zu deinem schön bebilderten Bericht bei#6 
War zwar auch bei mir nicht so berauschend, aber so 9 Stück konnte ich mit dem Nils Master doch aus 6m Tiefe locken 
Das waren die zwei größten:

Übrigens, ein kapitaler Muskelkater und soooooon langer Bart vom andauernden Auskunft geben über die Augenblickliche Eisdicke, erinnern mich noch einige Zeit an dieses Wochenende:c 

Petri! Berko


----------



## Raabiat (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

ich find die Bilder und auch die Fische fantastisch aber ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch....

wenn ich mir ein Loch ins Eis schlag oder bohr dann hätt ich voll angst, dass die Schnur sich bei nem schönen Fisch beim Biss oder Drill kaputtreibt. Oder irr ich mich da? Oder kann man das irgendwie verhindern? Spitze ins Wasser oder wie?? Aber auf den Bildern von Basti steht er mit krummer Rute am Loch und freut sich seines Lebens...Oder hat der seine Fischli so dressiert das die ordentlich genau unterm Loch bleiben? Helft mal meinem Verstand auf die Sprünge #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hey Raabiat !

Normalerweise ist das Eis nicht so scharf, dass es Dir gleich die Schnur kappt !
Versuchs doch mal selbst ... nimm Dir einen Eisblock & Deine Schnur & ziehe sie unter Druck über die Kanten !
Uns ist noch nie ein Abriss am Eisloch durch irgendwelche Eiskanten passiert.
Gerade Barsche etc. übern so oder so keinen so krassen Druck aus .. ein anständiger Hecht kann da schon mehr leisten .. aber eigentlich besteht da keine Gefahr !

basti


----------



## milchner1 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				berko schrieb:
			
		

> #h Basti!
> Komm, ich steure mal ein Zielfischfoto zu deinem schön bebilderten Bericht bei#6
> War zwar auch bei mir nicht so berauschend, aber so 9 Stück konnte ich mit dem Nils Master doch aus 6m Tiefe locken
> Das waren die zwei größten:
> ...


 
PETRI zu den schönen Barschen !!! Das Foto ist wirklich gelungen !!! Wie vom Profi


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Hallo ... zwar keine Fische auf den Fotos, aber dennoch wunderschönes Panoramo, bei dem mega Wetter heute  .. & Wölfe im Spreewald 

mfg
basti


----------



## anguilla (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Da sind dir wieder mal tolle Bilder gelungen, meridian! :m

...es müssen ja nicht immer Fische sein, die Begeisterung bei einem Angler auslösen!


----------



## Dorschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Klasse Eindrücke!
Da wird man selbst fürs Nichtfangen entschädigt!


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Also echt Basti, man merkt Dir die Begeisterung für´s Photographieren und Deine Cam richtig an... ich finde es einfach klasse, wie Du verschiedene Details Deiner Eindrücke festhälst... wirklich genial! #6

PS:
Falls Du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, ich bin auch ein Fan Deiner Pics... 

PPS:
Bitte mehr davon... #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

*VIELEN DANK* für Eure netten Worte 

basti


----------



## berko (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Basti#6 
Steure mal den kleinen Hecht bei, den du nicht fotografiert hast


----------



## Raabiat (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				berko schrieb:
			
		

> Basti#6
> Steure mal den kleinen Hecht bei, den du nicht fotografiert hast


so klein ist der doch garnicht wenn das daneben ne 2.70er Spinnrute ist |supergri
Dann hat der gut 2m. Nur die Multi fänd ich dann überdimensional groß |kopfkrat

schöner Fisch, ich will auch ma Eisangeln|motz:


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ... zwar keine Fische auf den Fotos, aber dennoch wunderschönes Panoramo, bei dem mega Wetter heute  .. & Wölfe im Spreewald ​




Klasse Bilder wieder mal !!!#6 ... wie gewohnt von dir ... :m
aber ist das nicht nen Elch |kopfkrat  ​


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dicke Barsche im Herbst*

Moin MeRiDiAn

erstmal vielen Dank für die interessanten und perfekt bebilderten Berichte#6 .
Du hast Deine Kamera technisch perfekt im Griff, und auch immer den richtigen Blickwinkel, freue mich jetzt schon auf weiteres von Dir!


----------

